# SIKHS FOR JUSTICE: To Members Of The Canadian Parliament



## spnadmin (Jun 27, 2010)

June 27, 2010

Honorable Member Parliament
House of Commons
Parliament Buildings
Ottawa, Ontario K1A 0A6

In re: YOUR UPCOMING MEETING WITH PRIME MINISTER MANMOHAN SINGH 

Subject: BE THE VOICE OF YOUR CONSTITUENTS- ASK P.M. SINGH TO STOP CHARACTER ASSASSINATION OF CANADIAN SIKHS

Hon’ble Member Parliament:

You must be aware of Prime Minister Manmohan Singh’s statement of June 26 labeling Canadian Sikhs as “separatists” and “militants”. PM Singh’s recent statement is sequel of the organized campaign launched by the Indian Government to defame and demoralize Canadian Sikhs. Canadian Sikhs are being targeted by the Indian government because of their support to the victims of 1984 Sikh Genocide and their support for justice awareness campaign. The efforts of Canadian Sikhs have brought the issue of Sikh Genocide to such limelight that it has been presented to the Canadian Parliament as a petition.

As Member of Canadian Parliament you are duty bound to represent your constituents before anyone else and convey and carry their message anywhere you go while you enjoy the privileges of being an MP through their votes.

We are bringing this to your notice because you are going to attend the breakfast event hosted by PM Singh in the honor of Canadian MPs of Indian descent. As elected representatives of Canadians you should take this opportunity to raise the issue of Sikh Genocide and Indian Government’s lack of action, with PM Singh and to convey him the demands and concerns of Canadian Sikhs, which are:


1.India should stop character assassination of Canadian Sikhs. 
2.India should seriously address the concerns of Canadians regarding human rights abuses in India. 
3.India should allow entry to Canadian citizens of Indian descent, who are being denied entry due to their support to victims of Sikh Genocide.
4.India should look into the activities of its officials stationed in Canada who feed the Indian Government with misleading information regarding Canadian Sikhs.


Canadian Sikhs have also written directly to Prime Minister Singh asking for a meeting during his visit to Canada but Indian government acted with its typical arrogance and indifference and did not even respond to the request for a meeting.

We your constituents expect that you will represent our wishes and sentiments during meeting with the PM Singh and rest assured, we will certainly contact you after the event to find out about the PM Singh’s response on this issue.

Sincerely yours,

Gurpatwant Singh Pannun	 Jitender Singh Grewal 
Attorney at Law Director (Canada)
Legal Advisor, Sikhs for Justice	
T: Leaving Facebook... | Facebook, Leaving Facebook... | Facebook	T: Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
E: gurpatwant.pannun@gmail.com E: jaygrewal@gmail.com


Supported and Endorsed By:

ONTARIO
Ontario Gurdwara Committee, ON
Ranjodh Singh Pandher, Sukhwinder Singh Sandhu, Jagtaran Singh Sekhon, Harinderpal Singh Dhaliwal, Amarjit Singh Mann, Sadhu Singh Brar, Tehal Singh, Amarjit Singh Deol, Parminder Singh, Amandeep Singh

Ottawa Sikh Society, ON
Mrs. Sanjogta Kaur Bhandari Dalip Singh Parwana Balbir Singh Dhaliwal, Manjit Sandhu, Lakhwinder Singh Sra, Rajvinder Singh Sandhu, Gurmit Singh Dhaliwal, Gurmit Singh Chauhan, Amrik Singh Dhami, Gian Singh Sandhu, Gurmit Singh Multani, Kanwaljit Singh Azad, Kuljit Singh Dhatt, Darshan Singh Sandhu, Daljit Singh Gill

Shri Guru Singh Sabha, Malton, ON
Daljit Singh Sekhon, Manjit Singh Grewal, Jasbir Singh Boparai, Balwinder Singh Kahlon, Manjit Singh Sodhi, Balwant Singh Sodhi, Jasbir Singh Dhaliwal, Sandeep Singh, Raghvinder Singh, Jasdev Singh, Jaswinder Singh Gill, Nirmal Singh Chahal, Harvinder Singh, Harvinder Singh Rakra, Harpreet Singh Bhullar, Karam Singh

Sikh Spiritual Center, Rexdale, ON
Gurinder Singh Khaira, Natha Singh Bhullar, Narinder Singh, Parminder Singh, Major Singh, Charanjit Singh, Ranjit Singh Toor, Ranjit Singh Chahal, Malkiat Singh, Sukhdev Singh Randhawa, Mohan Singh, Makhan Singh, Harbhajan Singh, Parminder Singh, Malkiat Singh Mann, Harjit Singh Dhanoa

Guru Nanak Sikh Center, Brampton, ON
Ranjit Singh Mahal, Surjit Singh Atwal, Sarwan Singh Gill, Surinder Singh Sandhu, Mohinder Singh Grewal, Avtar Singh Mann, Sukhwant Singh Rai, Inderpal Singh Atwal, Pushpinder Singh Atwal, Balwinder Singh Dhaliwal, Joga Singh Sahota, Palvit Kaur, Dhaliwal, Kamaljit Kaur Dhillon, Shalinder Singh, Chanchal Singh Garcha, Davinder Singh Chokhar, Tara Singh

Gurudwara Jot Parkash, Brampton, ON
Satbir Singh, Bhagat Singh, Karam Singh Malli, Ajaib Singh Gill, Baldev Singh Gill, Gurpreet Singh, Iqbal Singh, Satnam Singh, Balwinder Singh, Gurmukh Singh, Surjit Singh Sodhi, Sukhmandar Singh
Shrimoni Akali Dal Panch Pardhani | United Front of Sikhs | Sikhs of Ontario

Balkar Singh, Gurmale Singh, Baldev Singh, Harjit Singh, Harpreet Singh, Kuljit Singh, J Singh Dhaliwal, Sukhminder Singh Hansra, Tarlochan Singh Manjh, Avtar Singh Poonia, Bhopinder Singh Dhillon, Bimal Kaur Dihllon, Gurbaxsh Kaur Dihllon, Gurmukh Singh Mangat, Baldev Kaur Mangat, Jaidev Singh Mangat , Sukhpreet Kaur Mangat, Gurkirpal Singh Mangat, Harsimran Kaur, Mangat Harjinder Singh Kandola, Kamaljit Kaur Kandola, Jaspreet Singh Grewal, Manjinder Singh Thiara, Baljit Singh Dhillon, Bhopinder Kaur Dhillon, Satnam Singh Thiara, Gurminder Singh, Manmeet Kaur, Navdeep Singh, Gurpreet Singh, Pardeep Singh, Khem Singh, Jaswinder Kaur, Deya Singh, Harbhajan Kaur, Gurvinder Singh Bittu, Sukhwinder Singh Manak, Balkaran Singh Gill, Pritpal Singh, Sukhdev Singh Gill, Manjit Singh, Gurdev Singh, Major Singh, Gurjit Singh, Jaspreet Singh Hundal, Germanjeet Singh, Avtar Singh, Taranjit Singh, Satnam Singh, Gurpreet Singh, Harpreet Singh, Lakhvir Singh, Lakhwinder Singh Gill, Jaskaran Singh, Kultar Singh, Inderdeep Singh Sidhu, Inderjit Singh, Avtar Singh Rai, Ranveer Singh, Balwinder Singh, Sachwant Singh Bhatti, Harjot Singh Bains, Gurmukh Singh , Hardeep Singh, Kashmir Singh, Lakhwinder Singh Dhaliwal, Rampal Singh Dhillon, Surjit Singh, Gurdev Singh, Surinder Singh 

Gurudwara Sikh Sangat, Brampton, ON | Sri Guru Singh Sabha, Weston ON | Shiromani Sikh Sangat Mississauga, ON | Shrimoni Sikh Sangat, Pape, Toronto | Akhand Kirtani Jatha (Toronto) | Akali Dal Panj Pardhani (Toronto) | Gurdwara Tapoban Sahib (Toronto)

ALBERTA
Sikh Youth Of Edmonton,AB
Taranjit Singh, Antarjit Kaur, Kamaljit Kaur, Parminder Singh, Charanjit Singh

Shaheed Bhai Taru Singh Sewa Society, Edmonton, AB
Jaswinder Singh, Gurjit Singh, Inderjit Singh, Jassa Singh, Jagsharan Singh, Ranvir Kaur, Raja Singh

Shaheed Bhai Fauja Singh Gatka Akhara, Edmonton, AB
Bhai Dharminderjit Singh, Jagdeep Singh, Harkirat Singh, Navjot Singh, Ranvir Singh

Akhand Kirtani Jatha, Edmonton, AB
Mandeep Singh, Gagan Singh, Inderdeep Kaur, Bahadur Singh, Jaswinder Kaur, Navdeep Kaur, Jujhar Singh

Shiromani Akali Dal Youth wing (Amritsar), Edmonton, AB
Gurjot Singh, Narinder Singh, Harmel Singh, Happy Singh, Jassi Singh

Sikh Student Society, Edmonton, AB
Prabhjot Singh, Kamalpreet Singh, Jaspreet Kaur, Deepak Singh, Gagan Kaur

Guru Nanak Sikh Society of Alberta, Edmonton AB | Dashmesh Culture Center, Calgary AB | Council Of Sikh Organization, Calgary, AB | Sikh Sports Club, Calgary,AB | Sikh Society of Calgary, Calgary AB | University of Alberta's Sikh Students Association


BRITISH COLUMBIA
Gurudwara Sahib Dashmesh Darbar, Surrey BC | Baba Banda Singh Bahadur Sikh Society, Abbotsford BC 

QUEBEC
Gurudwara Sahib, Quebec
Surjit Singh Pahwa, Gurminder Singh Kohli

Guru Nanak Darbar, Lasalle, QC
Surjit Singh, Amrik Singh, Hardip Singh, Kinderjit Singh, Prabhsarwan Singh

Guru Nanak Darbar, Parc Extension, QC
Avtar Singh, Mulkha Singh, Jaswinder Singh, Buta Singh, Surjit Singh

Gurudwara Sahib Greater Montreal of D.D.O., QC
Gurdip Singh Sohal, Balraj Singh Dhillion, Narinder Singh Minhas, Kewal Singh, Hardip Singh Ghuman

MANITOBA
Khalsa Diwan Society | Manitoba Student Sikhs

ORGANIZATIONS 
United Front of Sikhs | Baba Deep Singh Gatka Akhara | Damdami Taksal International

Forwarded by SPN Mentor Mai Harinder Kaur


----------

